# New Post Icon to use when Drunk



## Reznor (Apr 17, 2016)

We've added a new post icon to indicate that you are drunk when posting so that other users may be aware and that you can continue to enjoy the forum.


----------



## Kathutet (Apr 17, 2016)

Finally the real issues are being addressed


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 17, 2016)

reznor you asshole


----------



## zoro (Apr 17, 2016)

I think I'll just wear it as an avatar to save me some time


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 17, 2016)

I am drunk and this is so acceptable


----------



## God (Apr 17, 2016)

Is this because of bender and his retarded chatterbox threads 

And could you guys not have made it smaller?


----------



## Reznor (Apr 17, 2016)

~M~ said:


> I am drunk and this is so acceptable



Then use the icon


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 17, 2016)

>make it bigger
when a man is drunk, he simply does not care

amen


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 17, 2016)

hi my name is goose


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 17, 2016)

Top zozzle


----------



## Reznor (Apr 17, 2016)

Cubey said:


> Is this because of bender and his retarded chatterbox threads
> 
> And could you guys not have made it smaller?


I feel like you aren't reading between the lines for the context of this announcement.


----------



## Santí (Apr 17, 2016)

"Honk" 
-Atlantic Storm


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 17, 2016)

It's ruining the format of the forum.


----------



## Table (Apr 17, 2016)

It makes the whole forum look like I'm drunk now? I don't know. I love it, never change.


----------



## Reznor (Apr 17, 2016)

Ava said:


> It's ruining the format of the forum.



Well, but at least the forum knows why


----------



## Soca (Apr 17, 2016)

Goddamit


----------



## zoro (Apr 17, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 17, 2016)




----------



## Eros (Apr 17, 2016)

Bender needed this icon badly about a week ago in the CB. He started an FU list and admitted to having a baby dick.


----------



## Vix (Apr 18, 2016)

"My liver is just fine" -Goose


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 18, 2016)

Red wine is healthy once a day

- goose


----------



## sworder (Apr 18, 2016)

Nighty said:


> Red wine is healthy once an hour
> 
> - goose



fixed


----------



## Freechoice (Apr 18, 2016)

why is it so large


----------



## Vix (Apr 18, 2016)

"I never get hangovers " -Goose


----------



## Eros (Apr 18, 2016)

lol said:


> why is it so large



Because we like 'em big.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 18, 2016)

Tazmo should use this 24/7.


----------



## Lance (Apr 18, 2016)

Make this small.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 18, 2016)

Fuck you lance


----------



## Parallax (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm with it.


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 18, 2016)

adblocked already


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 18, 2016)

It is cool


----------



## Tohoma (Apr 18, 2016)

Kinda big ain't it?


----------



## Catamount (Apr 18, 2016)

adblocked already


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 18, 2016)

Yes
It's quite too big on a bad note


----------



## Stunna (Apr 18, 2016)

Catamount said:


> adblocked already


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 18, 2016)

Cool but unsightly 

There are many options to deal with this binomial


----------



## EJ (Apr 18, 2016)

Yeah, I'm going to adblock it. 

Who keeps making these random ass unintelligent decisions? This forum is forsaken now.


----------



## BlueDemon (Apr 18, 2016)

Fuck you


----------



## HaxHax (Apr 18, 2016)

eat a dick


----------



## Tsubomii (Apr 18, 2016)

Adblocked already.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 18, 2016)

this is table-breakingly huge, much like blue's dick

downsize it


----------



## Reznor (Apr 18, 2016)

Someone scale it down for me and I shall do so.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Max Thunder (Apr 18, 2016)

Front page looks deformed


----------



## Bender (Apr 18, 2016)

Reznor said:


> We've added a new post icon to indicate that you are drunk when posting so that other users may be aware and that you can continue to enjoy the forum.



Sweeeeeet

Me likes it. My nexy "Fuck you" list thread be even more awesomer with this icon.


----------



## Lucaniel (Apr 18, 2016)

cmon rez, i gave you the downsized one


----------



## Table (Apr 18, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> this is table-breakingly huge, much like blue's dick
> 
> downsize it



I giggled


----------



## Reznor (Apr 18, 2016)

It's been downsized


----------



## Brian (Apr 18, 2016)

ad blocked once again


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Apr 18, 2016)

I kinda liked the huge one


----------



## Nameless Lurker (Apr 18, 2016)

Made it even smaller so it should fit the same as the other icons.


i.imgur.com/IMKAuhv.png


----------



## Jessica (Apr 18, 2016)

But would someone who is drunk even be able to find it, or want to bother clicking it? As a part-time alcoholic, I don't think I would.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Apr 18, 2016)

it was only useful when it was offensively huge


----------



## $Kakashi$ (Apr 18, 2016)

Ad blocked.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 19, 2016)

Brian said:


> ad blocked once again


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Apr 19, 2016)

.


----------



## Reznor (Apr 19, 2016)

I should make a normal sized one for regular members, this size one for senior members, and huge size one for admins, so as to make it proportional to how big of a deal that it is that the user is drunk posting.


----------



## Finalbeta (Apr 19, 2016)

That sounds good


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 25, 2016)

Best action taken in NF by a staff member.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 25, 2016)

Well that didn't last long


----------



## Seraphiel (Apr 25, 2016)

Lucaniel said:


> this is table-breakingly huge, much like blue's dick
> 
> downsize it


I somehow missed this, this was really good


----------



## CC Ravis (Apr 26, 2016)

My god, it looks like he's mega hemorrhaging from his nose.


----------

